# Another Pipe slingshot



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

The PVC tubing sling shot by Beanflip was just too intriguing to not try one. I had a small piece of 2 1/2" aluminum pipe in my bone pile and it would be very nearly the same as the 2 1/2" PVC that he used. I made a generic SS designed from the Everyperson shooter of XXdollarbillxx. I cut it out today and smoothed it up enough to put bands on and try it out. It has a whole different feel to it than any other SS that I have shot. It weighs almost nothing but does not move at all in the hand at the shot.

It didn't take long to figure out that it is too small for my thick weldor's hands. While I could shoot it OK, the bottom of the handle kind of digs into my hand some. The curved top is wonderful though, just felt great. I am going to build another one out of 4" aluminum pipe and I think that will fit me better and may even become my #1 shooter.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks good! Perhaps you could laminate some wood onto the handle so it is more comfortable for you to shoot ... just a thought.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Pipe ss look so awsome great job looks great


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That is the definition of "experiment" Bro! Clean up the intermediaries and have a contest!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the Al. SS looks great! I have made a few PVC SS which work really well. Here we mainly use natural forks, mainly white cedar, Neem ,Guava and Suriname Cherry I will upload some photos as noon as I become more familiar with this site


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Charles said:


> Looks good! Perhaps you could laminate some wood onto the handle so it is more comfortable for you to shoot ... just a thought.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


I'm going to try the 4" first but I think the wood would definitely make it better.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to admit I am intrigued, I can't imagine what these would feel like to shoot.

Love it in aluminum, I look forward to seeing the next one.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Very cool. Great use of material! 
Welder, huh? Hmmmm...we need to talk!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A paracord wrap on the handle may be another way to transform the feel in the hand.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It's exciting to see every one put there own thoughts into this. That looks great.

I agree about the para cord wrap. That could be a great solution to comfort.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I may have to try the paracord on the handle but I will leave the top alone. The feel of the curved forward top is great. The bands hit less of the SS stock than on any one I've seen as the top of the posts is curved outward. It also makes for a very narrow outside dimension to the forks. For a side shooter the target stays above the forks much farther out. I really like all aspects of it, I just need to experiment more. That was a great idea Beanflip.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

looks so nice, dammit a another project . 

chears


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

leon13 said:


> looks so nice, dammit a another project .
> 
> chears


You should try one. I think this is THE sling shot for me. I really do like it a lot.


----------

